# Tripping The Rift



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Anyone going to watch *Tripping The Rift* this Thursday on Sci-Fi? It looks like it might be fun.

If you have broadband, you can view the original short video *HERE*.

WARNING! Parental Discretion is advised.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm not holding my breath on this, I seem to recall the original creative minds behind the original "Tripping the Rift" short are not involved in this series.

They were working on a sequenal, but what happened to it is a mystery.

Found a link to the trailer

http://i4a.pocketmovies.net/movies/trailers/ttr2teaser_320x216.mpg


----------

